# white goo on live rock



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

i just moved some of my live rock around and noticed a big glob of this white goo on the bottom, what can it be? it looks like it can have something living in it cuz it has a hole in the middle.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sponge or tunicate. Good news, both are difficult and a sign of a good tank.


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

heres a picture of it


----------



## jeffwee559 (Jan 14, 2007)

well go here.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep sponge or tunicate. With the vents it's easier to call it a tunicate. tunicates are basically community sponges.


----------



## Ramirezi160 (Oct 10, 2006)

Tunicates and sponges are two completely different types of organisms. Tunicates belong to the phylum Urochordata and sponges belong to the phylum Porifera. Neither are necessarily bad for a tank, but if a sponge is exposed to air, it will more than likely die and can really foul up a tank. The picture looks like it could be an encrusting sponge.


----------

